# transit visa in 24 hours?urgent!



## layla (Oct 16, 2010)

Hi everyone!

Does anyone know if it's possible to get a transit visa to australia within 24 hrs??
My husband and I were denied from our flight because I didnt have this visa, I misunderstood the instructions online and didnt think I would need one because my country Finland was listed there as one that doesnt need transit visa.
We were going on our honeymoon, had all the connecting flights and hotels booked, I just cant believe this
Is there any kind of "emergency" visa or any way to pay some fee to get it in the next 24 hrs? I will call the embassy here in the am but I know they want you to first book an appointment.
We have managed to change our flights to tomorrow night and that seems to be now our only hope on making it to our honeymoon..

Thanks if anyone could hep!


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

If you are arriving/leaving within eight hours you will not need to apply for a transit visa
Transit without visa arrangements - Transiting Australia - Visitors - Visas & Immigration

However if staying longer you will need one and it seems they cannot be applied for online - http://www.immi.gov.au/visitors/transit/771/how-to-apply.htm so already being the weekend that is going to be impossible to be processed.

What I would suggest if the latter is the case is that you apply for eVisas or have the airline process an ETA as either can be done online and granting is more or less immediate or hopefully will be, the eVisa is free and if you do not get a confirmatory email within a several hours, then try your airline or a travel agent for an ETA.
Visa Options - Tourists - Visitors - Visas & Immigration


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

If you are overnighting, it's Sydney and you actually get there and you have not booked yet, for somewhere with some historical flavour see if you can get a room at The Australian Heritage Hotel and it's right in the historic Rocks area too, walking distance from the Opera House and do take an evening ferry trip over to Manly and back.
Hopefully the weather will be kind to you and stars out without too much of a sea swell.


----------



## layla (Oct 16, 2010)

thank you wanderer for your reply God bless you!!

Our flight arrives 720 am from abu dhabi and connection with pacific blue to tonga is 1520. but why is it some people are saying even if staying on the plane one needs a transit visa??
how about if they wont check our baggage to tonga, then I will have to go through immigrations?
this is so confusing!
how about if my husband would go through immigrations ( he has visitor visa) and then checks in both bags and I wait inside..

I checked the hotel it seems to be fully booked, looks amazing though! any other recommendations for hotel in sydney walking distance/view to opera house?

Thanks again!


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

I know it may seem like splitting hairs layla but at 7.20 to 15.20 you are right on eight hours rather than leaving within eight hours of scheduled arrival time.
It'll be up to the airline in the first place if they want to gamble on the good grace of Immi people on duty.
If they go along with it, the Immi people may use discretion but then maybe not and hard to say whether it'll be a slap on wrist approach or what for Immi regulations are legislated and someone may be loathe to not worry about it because of chance of getting a foot in the backside later on.

As for the luggage, your husband could check it all through if need be but he would likely have to do it all in his name without you there and hopefully the airline will accept that without excess fees if they know you are in the transit area and can confirm that.
If they need to see you to issue a boarding pass, that will no doubt create complications.
Far better I think to process an eVisa or ETA.


----------

